
The Art of the Sign Up Page - staunch
http://www.turtleinteractive.com/article/the-art-of-the-sign-up-page
======
aaroneous
I tend to be wary of design advice from people that clearly have no sense of
it.

~~~
drawkbox
Wow no kidding, disco! Small, easy registration, just like reddit and ynews
for instance are the best.

------
ojbyrne
All too much. Make people engage, then engage them again, maybe one more time
for the late comers, they'll find the signup.

VCs like registered users, but if you do things right, and make it easy for
users to register when they want to, they're an inevitable result of page
views.

------
dcurtis
My favorite sign up page is the news.ycombinator.com one. There isn't even a
password verification box.

Also, it hurts to look at Turtle Interactive's website.

~~~
nreece
>> There isn't even a password verification box

And what if you type an incorrect password (to what you thought you typed)?

~~~
dcurtis
Well, on news.ycombinator, you're screwed.

But I was being slightly sarcastic.

------
joshwa
> "I selected these sites because I thought they were well done and were
> subscription based, productivity applications. "

Well if _you_ say they're well done...

How about conversion/abandonment rates?

------
jkush
Good information, but wow. My eyes...

------
rokhayakebe
i think we should kill the signup process for most websites anyways. few need
it. we are soon launching an email startup and we will not require
registration, username or passowrd, and we are still expecting users to
login/out securely.

~~~
eru
How?

~~~
rokhayakebe
i ll tell you when we launch.

~~~
eru
Somehow I knew that an NDA would be required.

